# How to Use Exercise Ball to Practice Posting



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The "peanut" shaped exercise balls work better for that specific work, but any exercise ball is great for general core and posture. 

The size depends on your size. What works for some 4'10" doesn't work for someone 5'10". I would go with a ball that you can sit comfortably on at a table or desk, yet allows you to practice the movement you want. Do you have access to any that you could try out?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

First try sitting on the ball, gripping it on the sides but with your feet not touching the floor. You'll have to use your abs to balance yourself. When you can do it reliably, Then try to post. You don't need a video for that. If you're already in lessons your trainer should have explained how to post. Just follow those same instructions on the ball once you can balance on it without touching the ground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

I would just also say that general core workouts & squats are great for riding. I particularly like (although it's challenging) lying on my back and holding the exercise ball between my calves and lifting it up and down. you can work core & squeezing w/ the calves at the same time.

I don't know if all this leads to better posting in particular, but has definitely helped me in general.


----------

